# Overpopulous - Homing Lasers



## AlexanderSen (Feb 23, 2014)

I was working on building a world for a novel I was writing. It's my first novel so it's quite a challenge! But I did up a graphic for inspiration for some of the technologies in my world. Here is a desktop wallpaper for those who want to know about homing lasers. 

Enjoy. Cheers~!


----------



## jastius (Feb 23, 2014)

lovely illustration alexander sen!  amazing graphics..


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 23, 2014)

I'll move this to the Art section, as that seems more appropriate.


----------



## Nick B (Feb 23, 2014)

Always nice to see and read about peoples weapons and tech, its always worrisome to me that our technological nightmares may become reality before our works are set, thereby making them old-hat and not futureistic! we sort of got around that possibility with our wip by making it very clear that different societies use differing levels of technology due to socioecenomic forces and simple availability.
That is a very nice piece of art and some exotic sounding tech


----------



## ralphkern (Feb 24, 2014)

See you have a couple more on your website.

Fingers crossed your novel becomes popular enough you do one of those companion books for it, as being a techno geek, I love that shizzle. 

Also, whilst the overpopulation thing has been done a few times, I like the way that appears to be the enemy itself in your story. Would be very intrigued to see your solution. Too many people simply think that shipping a few million to Mars or wherever will sort it. 

I'm guessing that seen as on one hand you have warp field weaponry but also warp gates, something slightly nefarious might be going on....


----------



## alchemist (Feb 24, 2014)

Lovely artwork, Alexander.


----------



## AlexanderSen (Dec 5, 2014)

Here's a rough of the main character in Overpopulous. Peace.


----------

